#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Apple cider vinegar - wonder cure?

## malako

> Apple Cider Vinegar, that wonderful old-timers home remedy, cures more ailments than any other folk remedy -- we're convinced! From the extensive feedback we've received over the past 8 years, the reported cures from drinking Apple Cider Vinegar are numerous. They include cures for allergies (including pet, food and environmental), sinus infections, acne, high cholesterol, flu, chronic fatigue, candida, acid reflux, sore throats, contact dermatitis, arthritis, and gout. Apple Cider Vinegar also breaks down fat and is widely used to lose weight. It has also been reported that a daily dose of apple cider vinegar in water has high blood pressure under control in two weeks!
> 
> Apple Cider Vinegar is also wonderful for pets, including dogs, cats, and horses. It helps them with arthritic conditions, controls fleas & barn flies, and gives a beautiful shine to their coats!
> 
> If you can get over the taste of apple cider vinegar, you will find it one of the most important natural remedies in healing the body. As a wonderful side effect of drinking apple cider vinegar every day, we've discovered that it brings a healthy, rosy glow to one's complexion! This is great news if you suffer from a pale countenance.


I got chatting with somebody who swears by apple cider vinegar. He says it's great for back pains, arthritis, and lots of other general health reasons. I did a quick google search and found the above article. Has anybody else had expecience with it, or know anything about it??

Cheers.

----------


## barbaro

> If you can get over the taste of apple cider vinegar, you will find it one of the most important natural remedies in healing the body. As a wonderful side effect of drinking apple cider vinegar every day, we've discovered that it brings a healthy, rosy glow to one's complexion! This is great news if you suffer from a pale countenance.


I got chatting with somebody who swears by apple cider vinegar. He says it's great for back pains, arthritis, and lots of other general health reasons. I did a quick google search and found the above article. Has anybody else had expecience with it, or know anything about it??[/quote]

There are many studies showing the postive health effects of apple cider vinegar.

The dilute the taste put a teaspoon or tablespoon into a big bottle of water.  1 liter, for exampe, or a half liter.

ACV is very healthy.

For best health results, get ACV with the "mother."

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I've got a bottle of that. Tastes disgusting (just like cider in fact).

----------


## malako

So mixing it with water is the best way to take it? The guy I spoke to says he uses it for salad dressing too. 

What other ways can you take it? Does it contain alcohol?

----------


## barbaro

> I've got a bottle of that. Tastes disgusting (just like cider in fact).


Google ACV.

I think the recommendation is to put a 1/2 tablespoon into a 1 liter water bottle that's full.  Or, put in the ACV and then fill the bottle up.

Once you dilute it, it's not that bad. 

It's very, very, healthy.....and cheap.

----------


## malako

> For best health results, get ACV with the "mother."


what are you talking about milky?

----------


## FailSafe

It's great for indigestion (acid reflux)- I don't know about it helping any other ailments.

----------


## crazy dog

> For best health results, get ACV with the "mother."


what does this mean? keep meaning to try it for ulcers

----------


## TSR2

iT,s very good for Sinus probs, 

You are better buying organic stuff, it,s better

----------


## Cenovis

> Originally Posted by Milkman
> 
> For best health results, get ACV with the "mother."
> 
> 
> what does this mean? keep meaning to try it for ulcers


Its the unfiltered Variety, you can buy at Villa Market, they have Bragg Organic. Actually its just the dead Bacteria or what ever maid the Grapes changing to Vinegar. But mother sounds much better. And as its feminine its also more expensive  ::chitown::

----------


## davearn

Heard somewhere if you put it in dog's drinking water, they don't get attacked by mosquitoes but I dunno about that one.

----------


## crazy dog

> Originally Posted by crazy dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Milkman
> ...



Thanks, can't say I am overly bothered about mozzies attacking dogs though, I'll have to get some.

----------


## Phoenix

Supposed to be good for kidney stones. Stops them developing.

----------


## Airportwo

Breaks down gall stones also.......

http://curezone.com/forums/f.asp?f=483

----------


## Chico the Fox

I often used to use it when making sauces back in the UK, similar to white wine vinegar, but it has a more tangy taste. I do have a bottle here, but rarely use it. 

Sod drinking straight or diluted though.

Is white wine vinegar aslo good for the health?

----------


## JoGeAr

> For best health results, get ACV with the "mother."
> 			
> 		
> 
> what are you talking about milky?



Unpasteurized or organic apple cider vinegar may have a cob web,  congealed appearance. This is natural, formed during the acetification process. This substance is often  called "mother of vinegar" which is actually detritus  from the bacterial colony.


Apple cider vinegar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## artist

If I add a tablespoon of ACV to my nightly 5 pints of Stowford press will I then be on a health click?

----------


## Ghandi

How do you get your mother in such a small bottle ?

----------


## barbaro

Thanks, Cenovis for the "mother" comments.

^ Ghandi,

Some brands have (include) the "mother," which is a ball that looks like a small jelly-fish, or whatever.

The "mother" IS very healthy. 

But if you cannot find ACV with the mother, I still recommend buying a bottle of ACV without the mother.  You can buy it any grocery store.  ACV comes in different brands.

Just take a small, small, amount of ACV and put it into a water bottle, and fill the bottle of up with water.

It will make you healthier.  And your skin will look better.

Try this CHEAP concept, and then post how you look and feel.

----------


## Carnwadrick

My sister drank acv daily all her adult life until she died of breast cancer at 67

----------


## malako

ThAnks for all of the comments guys. 

I'm going to get some tomorrow. 

Apparently it's easy to make yourself too. 

This site has some good links on it: The Best Apple Cider Vinegar Recipes on Earth Clinic, Your Source for Home Remedies!

----------


## tuktukdriver

I discovered ACV when I began getting acid reflux. It works because it is very alkaline. There are other foods that you can eat that are alkaline as well(almonds, avacados, chilis, somtam). Many of the foods(meat, cheese, rice, white bread, fried food) and beverages(beer) we consume are highly acidifying so taking some ACV would correct the Ph balance of your diet.

Do some research on the Alkaline Diet. If you have ever had a fish tank you may have learned the value of having a correct Ph level to keep the fish from getting sick. Eating a diet with the correct PH balance keeps us from getting sick as well. 

Some Thais will tell you that eating somtam keeps you healthy. It's probably because the green papaya and chilis are very alkaline.

----------


## PlanK

I tried it.  Didn't feel any different.

Mind you I didn't have any of the ailments listed.

----------


## BugginOut

Something that's probably very good for you in moderation, but all it takes is someone on a health kick with their head up in the apple cider vinegar clouds, drinking half a bottle a day, to develop a patch of incurable cancer. Just eat right and get a little exercise. You'll live a long time.

----------


## Rascal

5 pints a day? Are you just kidding us? What do you do the rest of the day? Recouperating!

----------


## barbaro

> My sister drank acv daily all her adult life until she died of breast cancer at 67


No studies have revealed ACV lengthens life expectancy.

That is not the issue.

----------


## Ghandi

It does have medicinal benefits as it is old remedy from years on end.

Just the fact it can balance out your bodies PH levels is a good enough reason to use it.

I just picked up a bottle from Villa and drank some.

----------


## barbaro

> It does have medicinal benefits as it is old remedy from years on end.*
> 
> Just the fact it can balance out your bodies PH levels is a good enough reason to use*


If someone does take ACV regularly (everyday) it can make some people's blood more acidic.

I have naturally acidic blood (I'm quite sure) and use baking soda to alkalize my blood (for gout).

----------


## Carnwadrick

> No studies have revealed ACV lengthens life expectancy.


but that is what she thought. I'm going to give it a try if it will control my acid reflux, cheaper than drugs

----------


## malako

I made a verynice salad dressing lastnite which I recommend. It is a very light 'fresh' tasting dressing that is based on a Japanese style dressing. 

Recipe:
2 parts ACV
1 part kikkoman soy sauce
1 part lemon juice
1/2 part sesame oil
lots of black pepper

I had it on a green salad and it tasted very good. Considering one serving of salad contains about a table-spoon of ACV it's a good way to get your daily intake. There is also a recipe for chilli chicken using ACV on the bottle which I will try in the future..

----------


## Kurgen

Just bought Braggs Organic ACV with Mother from Foodland for 241 baht. Just put a bit with a glass of water, doesn't taste to bad.

----------


## barbaro

^ True.

With the right ratio of ACV to water, I actually kind of like the taste.

----------


## tayto

I drink it with distilled water and a spoonful of organic honey.
Good stuff.

----------


## Bangyai

> Just bought Braggs Organic ACV with Mother from Foodland for 241 baht. Just put a bit with a glass of water, doesn't taste to bad.


Just got a bottle from Heinz ( no mum ) from the Mall for 92 baht. As you say, in a glass of water , not too bad. Has the kick of lemon juice. In fact, a bit of lemon in it might improve the taste.

----------


## Rascal

Check webmd they are not so hot on it. I used it and did seem to make joints better, but terrible to drink. Might not be good for the pipes long term.

----------


## withnallstoke

> I used it and did seem to make joints better


Just tried that. Couldn't light it.

----------


## kingwilly

> Apple Cider Vinegar, that wonderful old-timers home remedy, cures more ailments than any other folk remedy -- we're convinced! From the extensive feedback we've received over the past 8 years, the reported cures from drinking Apple Cider Vinegar are numerous. They include cures for allergies (including pet, food and environmental), sinus infections, acne, high cholesterol, flu, chronic fatigue, candida, acid reflux, sore throats, contact dermatitis, arthritis, and gout. Apple Cider Vinegar also breaks down fat and is widely used to lose weight. It has also been reported that a daily dose of apple cider vinegar in water has high blood pressure under control in two weeks!
> 
> Apple Cider Vinegar is also wonderful for pets, including dogs, cats, and horses. It helps them with arthritic conditions, controls fleas & barn flies, and gives a beautiful shine to their coats!
> 
> If you can get over the taste of apple cider vinegar, you will find it one of the most important natural remedies in healing the body. As a wonderful side effect of drinking apple cider vinegar every day, we've discovered that it brings a healthy, rosy glow to one's complexion! This is great news if you suffer from a pale countenance.
> 
> 
> I got chatting with somebody who swears by apple cider vinegar. He says it's great for back pains, arthritis, and lots of other general health reasons. I did a quick google search and found the above article. Has anybody else had expecience with it, or know anything about it??
> 
> Cheers.


Ground up Rhino Horn is much more effective. 

That, and dolophin fish meat!

----------


## misskit

My mom thinks apple cider vinegar will cure anything. That or an enema. 

The joke was at our house was, if we broke a leg our mother would give us an apple cider vinegar enema.

----------


## Hampsha

> apple cider vinegar enema


That could be a shocking experience. Why do I imagine feeling like this?

----------


## Bung

I dilute it with oj and down it first thing in the morning. Don't drink it straight, it can damage your tooth enamel and throat. Haven't had a cold or back pain since starting to use it.

----------


## hanswurst

it is very healthy and helped me with my upset stomach. also i digest betetr since i take it

----------


## oldgit

When I have fried bread I put some ACV on the fried bread before the fried egg, and do not suffer burping frying oil fumes for the rest of the day.

----------


## Nefarious

I've taken it mixed with water and honey . Even once a week is good.

----------


## Cold Pizza

Anybody have any additional "recipes" or ways to drink ACV?

----------


## NZdick1983

Just drink it raw ya poofs!!

I take a swig each morning (probably a couple tablespoons)... grimace, then smile... on with my day.

It's fantastic for general health...

----------


## stroller

As salad dressing.

----------


## thaimeme

> Just drink it raw ya poofs!!
> 
> I take a swig each morning (probably a couple tablespoons)... grimace, then smile... on with my day.
> 
> It's fantastic for general health...


 
Makes a perfect and subtle mixer for home-brewed lau khao.....

 :Smile:

----------


## Airportwo

> Originally Posted by Kurgen
> 
> 
> Just bought Braggs Organic ACV with Mother from Foodland for 241 baht. Just put a bit with a glass of water, doesn't taste to bad.
> 
> 
> Just got a bottle from Heinz ( no mum ) from the Mall for 92 baht. As you say, in a glass of water , not too bad. Has the kick of lemon juice. In fact, a bit of lemon in it might improve the taste.


Your better off using "cloudy" ACV the bigger brands clean all the goodness out so it is clear without any cloudiness, folks like clean looking foods I guess!

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Just drink it raw ya poofs!!
> 
> I take a swig each morning (probably a couple tablespoons)... grimace, then smile... on with my day.
> 
> It's fantastic for general health...


Cheers,

Do you drink the ACV with the mother in the bottle?

----------


## NZdick1983

^ I always take my mother out of the bottle (she's far too bitter & twisted heh)..

kidding.. yup, Braggs Mother's brand... *best.

Don't drink the plain jane cheapo variety, defeats the purpose.. give it a good shake first, all the goodies lie at the bottom.

----------


## David48atTD

Damm ... looks like I'll just have to try some.

Apparently home made, fermented sauerkraut is also of good health benefit to the lower gut plumbing.

.

----------


## blue

> Originally Posted by Bangyai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kurgen
> ...


I've never seen that type, I use the cheap clear stuff.
I thought it had no goodness, but was healthy because  of its  alkalising effect = countering the acidic modern diet and returning the body to a correct pH balance ?

----------


## Chittychangchang

That White  Lightening can be discombobulating at  the best of times :Smile:

----------


## NZdick1983

Better than nothing Blue... but it's not the real deal...

A bit like olive oil *cold pressed vs standard... heat destroys the vitals... ditto with ACV.  Don't go cheap with your health bros!

----------


## Airportwo

^^^ ACV, with the "mother" left in - (unfiltered) contains beneficial live bacteria and enzymes, it as also organic as opposed to the filtered, processed and pasteurized clear ACV.

----------


## Little Chuchok

My belief is it's all to do with the PH. Wasn't it Hippocrates that said something like that most diseases start off in the gut.If you have a healthy gut, you will be better off for it....or something like that.

One mate of mine has been taking a tablespoon of ACV for more than 30 years.He has never...and I mean never had the flu since. He started doing this after reading a book called  Folk Medicine (1958).

A couple of years ago I started doing the same. I get the flu injection every year, but still manage to get the flu. Well, touch wood, I haven't had the flu in two years.

----------


## misskit

> Damm ... looks like I'll just have to try some.
> 
> Apparently home made, fermented sauerkraut is also of good health benefit to the lower gut plumbing.


Making ACV at home is really easy. I've made it and sauerkraut, too. The ACV never gets as strong as the clear kind we can buy, but I tested it and it is the correct pH.

----------


## BaitongBoy

What do you mean "as strong" as the clear, misskit?...

----------


## misskit

^ Not as sour.

----------


## Airportwo

Reckon it does more than alter the body PH, this explains PH and also makes it more confusing???

----------


## David48atTD

Soo ... emboldened by the good reviews and my constant consumption of ante-acids I rocked up the shops just now and bought ...

Well, I intended to buy the described organic cloudy (unfiltered) Apple Cider Vinegar, 500 ml for AUD $4.40 but, when I got there this product was also on offer ...

.    





I saw an article recently on the special *'Manuka' Honey* and the great antibiotic qualities it has.

I'll post that article later.

So, for $8 ... good buying.


I tried a capfull neat and it was quite drinkable.  Little bit sweet from the honey and a little sharp from the Vinegar.

Now for a Becks beer to wash it down with ...   :Smile: 

.

----------


## Topper

I alternate between using ACV and red wine in my salad dressings.  I also like to get fresh cucumbers and onions, finely minced, mix and add ACV with a bit of salt and crushed red chili.

----------


## Dillinger

> I tried a capfull neat and it was quite drinkable.


a few on here are gonna have a nice dental bill soon,  :Smile:

----------


## Jesus Jones

Been using this daily for some time now.  Sometimes I mix with raw organic honey.

----------


## Headworx

> Been using this daily for some time now.  Sometimes I mix with raw organic honey.


That's a home remedy for gout, and many other ailments. It didnt work for gout when I tried it though.

----------


## marcusb

Slightly off topic but years ago I had a couple warts on my finger and tried everything imaginable. Had the warts for quite a few years. I took a bandaid soaked the centre patch with ACV changed it twice a day, four days later the wart was black, couple days later it was gone.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Not off topic, at all...Unless yer ACV is yer AirCon "Valving" gone wrong...

----------


## Airportwo

Below video may be a little overstated, but does have numerous uses, had read that it would get rid of warts and skin tags, nice to read it works!

----------


## hick

As an aside... (lemon juice, vinegar *or* salt soak followed by a thorough water rinse can remove lots of lingering pesticides from your fruits and veggies :

_Unless youre buying exclusively organic fruit and vegetables, thoroughly washing the produce you buy is pretty important.

Swedish researchers recently proved that insecticides, fungicides and plant growth regulators can build up in the bodies of children and adults. Yet just a two week break from pesticide laden food sees the urinary levels of these chemicals fall to almost zero!

The vinegar soak is an alternative to salt water. If you dont have vinegar, lemon juice will also do the trick.

Fill a large bowl with four parts water and one part vinegar. Soak your fruits and vegetables in this for 30 to 60 minutes before rinsing and scrubbing thoroughly with cold water. This process will also keep your food fresh for longer and avoid spoilage. 

Its a win-win!_

5 Ways To Wash Pesticides Off Fruits & Veggies & Why You Should

PS: Most sites are advising WHITE vinegar for this particular use.   :Wink:

----------


## Little Chuchok

^ I don't doubt it, but I would like to see the "proof" from Swedish researchers.

----------


## kmart

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> 
> Been using this daily for some time now.  Sometimes I mix with raw organic honey.
> 
> 
> That's a home remedy for gout, and many other ailments. It didnt work for gout when I tried it though.


It's more pro-active in preventing gout (like alkaline baking soda) than a reactive cure for a gout attack. A spoonful in a morning or before bed will prevent gout happening.

----------


## hick

> ^ I don't doubt it, but I would like to see the "proof" from Swedish researchers.


Here's a report with some info. for you:

*Evaluation of carcinogenic modes of action for pesticides in fruit on the Swedish market using a text-mining tool*
_In this study, an automatic text mining-based tool was employed as a method to identify the carcinogenic modes of action of pesticides frequently found in fruit on the Swedish market. The current available scientific literature on the 26 most common pesticides found in apples and oranges was evaluated._ 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4066588/

doi:  10.3389/fphar.2014.00145

----------


## wasabi

A great mix that I used to do with Cider Vinegar was when I used to buy a 25kg bag of Sugar beet , I would half fill a bucket of dry Beet and pour water in till it covers the beet, leave it to soak overnight.
In the morning mix into the beet Cider Vinegar, string it in.
Then I would take this food to My horse and pour it into his feed bucket. He didn't like the CV but in the middle of winter he was so hungry he had to eat it.
Hope this mix gives you more ideas.

----------


## PlanK

> Anybody have any additional "recipes" or ways to drink ACV?


This one I read recently...




> You can take bicarbonate of soda an hour or so before training. When you are used to taking it before training, you may also wish to do so before a competition. But like anything else, there is no point in overdoing it. As a precautionary measure, please talk to your doctor before using this approach. ½ teaspoon bicarbonate of soda (also known as baking soda or bread soda) 2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar 
> 
> 1 . Put the bicarbonate of soda in a glass. 
> 2 . Add the apple cider vinegar and stir for about 1 minute, or until the soda is thoroughly dissolved. 
> 3 . Drink the mixture. It will taste a little acidic.


It's supposed to do this...




> By ingesting bicarbonate of soda, you can help to maintain normal blood pH by decreasing lactic acid buildup during anaerobic exercise. This alkaline soda neutralizes the acid that accumulates during high-intensity training, resulting in greater endurance and power output.


I gave it a try, didn't notice any difference in performance.

----------


## BaitongBoy

How long did you try it?...

We are still looking for that "magic bullet," although ACV is definitely up there...

I want to drink a tablespoon full, sprout wings and fly after the first dose...But I know it'll never happen...

Maybe in a month?...

----------


## hick

> We are still looking for that "magic bullet,"


Oh, why didn't you say so before?


On an empty stomach, line up your kitchen counter with a _double_ shot glass full of the cheapest white vinegar you can find, a single shot of imitation lemon juice and a thimble full of rose water.

Whilst chewing on 2 raw roots of ginseng and ginger, snort a 12" line of turmeric followed by 2 drops of cod liver oil in your eye, quick-like.

Once you've regained your equilibrium - shoot the vinegar, lemon juice and rose water in that order only pausing between shots to lap at a generous mixture of baking soda, cinnamon, sage and ground chili pepper.




> sprout wings and fly


Finally, mainline some liquid form Ginko Biloba and you'll be soaring. 

 :Smile:

----------


## PlanK

> Originally Posted by BaitongBoy
> 
> 
> sprout wings and fly
> 
> 
> Finally, mainline some liquid form Ginko Biloba and you'll be soaring.



I'm calling bullshit.
Everyone knows only Red Bull gives you wings.

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Slightly off topic but years ago I had a couple warts on my finger and tried everything imaginable. Had the warts for quite a few years. I took a bandaid soaked the centre patch with ACV changed it twice a day, four days later the wart was black, couple days later it was gone.


Well I don't have gout, but I do like the taste and tends to fend off a coming itchy cough pretty quick.

----------


## Neverna

> Everyone knows only Red Bull gives you wings.


And some sanitary towels from the 1990s.  :Smile: 


Anyway, why not just drink apple cider?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Got a nasty gout attack going on now as I type, I suspect it's self inflicted.

----------


## Ratchaburi

I hope it dont hang around to long for yu BLD   :Smile:

----------


## hick

> Everyone knows only Red Bull gives you wings.


Yabba, Red Bull & moonshine?  

 :Sorry1: 

Farkin' hell - think of that day after.....  





> Anyway, why not just drink apple cider?


Regular old apple cider?   My mother asked me if she could get the same benefits from wine and I looked up both....cider / wine and got pretty in depth in the journals about what it is that ACV has that the other's don't and vinegar benefits over cider and wine were pretty plain at the time.  Sorry I can't remember well enough to reiterate or have time to look it all up again...maybe later.

As for drinking ACV, the "hard" stuff (and I think this was already mentioned in the thread) is supposedly pretty harsh on your tooth enamel and esophagus over time. 
Altho, young Mr. NZ Dick may call me out as a pussy for pointing that out.

 :tieme: 

Not sure about organic, gluten free, pesticide free, no preservative, diet grown in heavens rolling pastures ACV.

----------


## rickschoppers

I drink both apple cider and wine vingar daily and feel there are some medicinal purposes for doing so. I also like it's taste and pretty much use them on all my salads along wth extra virgin olive oil and some salt. Sliced tomatoes or sliced cucumbers and onion mixed with oil and vinegar are also tasty. Since the Thais use so much sugar in their salad dressings and overall cooking, the vinegar based salads give me the tartness I am looking for.

There are plenty of sources stating the medicinal benefits of vinegar, but I believe only some of the claims. I personally feel one benefits from consuming apple cider vinegar as opposed to not consuming any.

----------


## Neverna

> I personally feel one benefits from consuming apple cider vinegar as opposed to not consuming any.


What benefit do you feel, Rick?

----------


## hick

That's a treat on salad.

----------


## Dillinger

the missus brought me some back yesterday, the cheap stuff, fuck drinking that need, that shit would strip paint.

i must say though it worked a treat on my heartburn

----------


## BaitongBoy

Neat?...

----------


## Dillinger

oops yes neat

----------


## BaitongBoy

Pretty good Freudian slip, though...Had me going...

Got a bottle of Bragg (with the "Mofo," heh) a few days ago and down a tablespoon every morning...

946 ml for about $9 Canadian...

Try it for a few months and see...

----------


## wasabi

> oops yes neat


Dillinger you are a good poster and one that I take seriously, now I've never done this before but I must draw your attention to your avatar, it distracts Me from the true poster you are, because I see Chico the clown image out the corner of My eyes.

----------


## hick

Blast it all!  Just realized I've been drinking grape...



Tastes about the same as apple, really.

I'll have to go look for some....


> organic, gluten free, pesticide free, no preservative, diet, grown in heaven's rolling pastures, Apple Cider V


 pretty soon.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Heh...'Kin hell, hick...A man needs a maid...

----------


## hick

> A man needs a maid...


be rude not to   :yerman:

----------


## Latindancer

> A man needs a maid...


Mine has a heart of gold...

And I'm gettin old...

----------


## NZdick1983

Do you really have a maid, LD?

----------


## Latindancer

Certainly not in the sense of "servant". But she is still rather maidenly. And does have a heart of gold.

----------


## John Lennon

_In that case, there is no payment for services rendered?_

----------


## BaitongBoy

She cleans house, innit?...And picks up ACV, not Red Grape Vinegar...

Neil Young had it right...

----------


## Sumbitch

Took my second sip/gulp today of Braggs. Problem is there were two other days in between...heh, heh  :Wink:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Pretty good Freudian slip, though...Had me going...
> 
> Got a bottle of Bragg (with the "Mofo," heh) a few days ago and down a tablespoon every morning...
> 
> 946 ml for about $9 Canadian...
> 
> Try it for a few months and see...


$12 at my local minimart for braggs wth the mothafooker, a bit cheeky but at least it's available, gonna give it a whirl,  going to stop buying my beerlao at tat minimart to, since I found a place near them for a thousand kip per can less, this damn gout makes me angry, they have been fooking me for a while on the beer sales but now I have an alternative will return to there ma and pa just to stock up on the mofo cider.

----------


## stroller

1000 kip = 2.5 baht

Doesn't take much to make you angry.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> 1000 kip = 2.5 baht
> 
> Doesn't take much to make you angry.


And you reckon I'm stalking YOU. :smiley laughing: 

Fos
Fuk of stroller

24 cans in a box of beerlao Gunter that's 24000 kip saved, or an extra 4 beers for me. Does your drug dealer give you discounts on yer smack or do you just pay up, I work for my money mate, why should I pay over the odds. Pull yer head in Gunter,

----------


## stroller

> I work for my money


Can't be making much, if you feel angered by paying 2,5 bt too much.

Jayzuz, the utter tedium in some folks' life... knock down a few more Beer Lao, oafy.  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> I work for my money
> 
> 
> Can't be making much, if you feel angered by paying 2,5 bt too much.
> 
> Jayzuz, the utter tedium in some folks' life... knock down a few more Beer Lao, oafy.


Thats a good idea gunter, the more I drink the more I save, last year I drank so much I  saved enough for a couple of holidays and built a pool, Tediums awesome I reckon, what do you for shits n giggles gunter? Besides stalking on forums and generally being a coont

----------

